# Paph. delenatii 'Charlie' AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 2, 2021)

Just picked up this beautiful division from John. Received an AM from AOS at the Toronto show in 2018. 

Flowers are quite large at almost 11 cm. And very voluptuous lol.







Interesting that when slightly backlit, most of the normal type and vinicolors show pink colors in tepals.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 2, 2021)

Again, it’s exquisite!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 2, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Again, it’s exquisite!
> David


Thanks David. 

Once it finishes quarantine it will join Dumbo et al lol.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 2, 2021)

Do you think that it could be tetraploid?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 2, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Do you think that it could be tetraploid?


It is possibly as both plant and flower is bigger than my regular delenatiis.


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow. Usually these vini x regular delenatii are not great. This one is awesome.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 2, 2021)

Very nice! Is it fragrant?
I just wonder, " normally" how big is the flower or LS(plant size)? Currently, I have an alba form in bloom, the flower is over 10cm NS like yours and the plant's LS is over 14".


----------



## abax (Mar 2, 2021)

The name 'Charlie' is a give-away for where this beauty came into your possession.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 3, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Very nice! Is it fragrant?
> I just wonder, " normally" how big is the flower or LS(plant size)? Currently, I have an alba form in bloom, the flower is over 10cm NS like yours and the plant's LS is over 14".


Normally is 8-9 cm. Anything over 10 cm is great if they maintain the full round flat shape. 

How's the shape of your alba?


----------



## Martin (Mar 3, 2021)

Perfect delenatii!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2021)

that is very nice.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 3, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Normally is 8-9 cm. Anything over 10 cm is great if they maintain the full round flat shape.
> 
> How's the shape of your alba?


not bad. I posted it not long ago. You can find it next page or so. thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice. Healthy plant too. good acquisition.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice chunky leaves!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2021)

I would say 8-9cm is a bit larger than the average. 10cm and beyond is probably quite uncommon.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks David.
> 
> Once it finishes quarantine it will join Dumbo et al lol.


How long do you quarantine?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 5, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> How long do you quarantine?


At least 2 weeks with the following treatments:

1. Spray merit twice 10 days apart (start day 1)
2. Sluggo into mix
3. Horticultural oil or miticide days 5 and 14

I will extend if problem persists or even repot. 

My collection is pretty pest free. The occasional bacterial or fungal infections do occur though. I use physan and phyton27 (and peroxide, sulfur dust) for these.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> At least 2 weeks with the following treatments:
> 
> 1. Spray merit twice 10 days apart (start day 1)
> 2. Sluggo into mix
> ...


Interesting. It sounds like you treat prophylactically. I think I might adopt this. Once I get rid of the bugs I have now, I’ll make sure everything new is clean before integrating. I have one set of windows left in my bathroom that I can make a quarantine zone.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 6, 2021)

Leslie, this is a wonderful Paph. delenatii which deserved it's AM without any doubt. I like not only the flower due to its perfect shape but also the foliage.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2021)

I’ve met the namesake (Charlie). Too bad I can’t have any of those plants (from his dad). Beautiful flower and plant


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 7, 2021)

Stunning, and 11cm is huge!


----------



## Don I (Mar 7, 2021)

Very nice plant all around.
Don


----------

